# Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?



## WegaTheMega (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo Kollegen, 
ich bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem *Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP *und dem *Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?
*Vielen Dank im Voraus!
LG WegaTheMega


----------



## Dominik.L (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.fishska.com/2012/february/
Da wird das CHIRP erklärt. Im Grunde werden einfach mehr schallwellen gesendet um ein klareres bild zu schaffen.
Ansonsten steht das x beim ersten Echolot für kein GPS/Karten.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*

Was mich interessieren würde, eigtl. bräuchte man doch nur den neuen CHIRP-Geber um aus einem Elite-4 HDI ein Elite-4 CHIRP zu machen. Geht das?


----------



## WegaTheMega (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.fishska.com/2012/february/
> Da wird das CHIRP erklärt. Im Grunde werden einfach mehr schallwellen gesendet um ein klareres bild zu schaffen.
> Ansonsten steht das x beim ersten Echolot für kein GPS/Karten.



Man kann also sagen dass das Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP "besser" als das Lowrance Elite-4x HDI ist?


----------



## Dominik.L (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*

Ja genau, wird wohl das "alte" ablösen. Wie viel Sinn das bei einem Gerät mit so kleinem Bildschirm macht ist fraglich. Müsste man beide mal auf dem Wasser direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Fordfan (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, eigtl. bräuchte man doch nur den neuen CHIRP-Geber um aus einem Elite-4 HDI ein Elite-4 CHIRP zu machen. Geht das?



Nein, das geht nicht! Im Grunde ist es genau anders herum, du kannst den HDI Geber für ein CHIRP-Gerät benutzen da die Frequenzspreizung vom Gerät selbst kommt. Die CHIRP-Geräte sind in der Lage den Kristall im Geber bei unterschiedlichen Frequenzen in Bewegung zu setzen.

„Normale“ Echolote (wie z.B. ein HDI) arbeiten immer mit einer festen Frequenz (z.B. 83/200kHz). CHIRP Echolote decken mit ihrer Frequenzspanne/Frequenzspreiztechnik einen viel größeren Bereich ab (60-90 bzw.160-240 kHz). Die Bilder sind sauberer, rauschfreier, Fische in Bodennähe und Köder werden besser erkannt und sauber angezeigt.
Da diese CHIRP Geräte ständig die Frequenzen wechseln wird immer ein sauberes/klares Bild angezeigt.

Zum Gerätenamen selbst ist zu sagen:
bei Lowrance sind alle Geräte mit einem X im Namen ohne GPS (reine Echolote/Fischfinder) z.B. 
Elite 4x CHIRP = Fishfinder ohne GPS/Kartenplotter
Elite 4 CHIRP = Fishfinder mit GPS/Kartenplotter (Kombigerät)


Rene


----------



## Dominik.L (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance Elite-4x CHIRP und Lowrance Elite-4 HDI?*

Danke für die Antwort! Schade, aber mir reicht mein Elite-4 HDI


----------



## kafarep (27. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen??
Habe ein Lowrance elit4 hdi.
Ich habe das auf meinem Badeboot und möchte lediglich die Wassertiefe und die Wassertemperatur ermitteln.
Die Overlaydaten wie Wassertiefe und Wassertemperatur habe ich konfiguriert.
Diese werden nun auf dem Display angezeigt.
Die Wassertemperatur ist aber auf null und blinkt dauernd??????
Habe nur ein Handbuch aus den Net-Download.
Das finde ich nicht sehr ausführlich!
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch behilflich sein.
Besten Dank


----------

